# Fixed deck mower



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So I moved on from the wright stander I almost bought to a Scag 36 belt drive that video think I want.

So in looking things up, one thing I learned is that it is a fixed deck and it seems all mowers in this category use a archaic deck height adjustment. Removing screws, caster spacers and blade spacers.

I am coming from a normal old 21" + tractor, height adjustment is quick and easy on both. While not changing it often, I still do at times. Is this something I should truly worry about or am I just psyching myself out?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a 48" Exmark belt drive walk behind that I bought it used.

Not knowing any better, the one I ended up buying had a floating deck, and I am thankful I stumbled into the floating deck. I don't think the floating deck helps with scalping, but the big advantage is the ease in which you can change the height of cut. Pull 4 pins and raise it up or down. Simple. I don't change the height of cut all the time, but I do several times throughout the season and I couldn't imagine having to mess with a fixed deck.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> Pull 4 pins and raise it up or down. Simple.


^^^ this. I too have a used eXmark 48" belt drive and waited for awhile for a floating deck model to go on the used market. If you can swing a Turf Tracer model I would go for that.

See how easy to adjust in the beginning of video - 



 :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ugh, you guys were supposed to say fixed decks are cool and not an issue.

I know I literally change the cut height a handful of times, but something about the ease you show with the pins or the pulling of a lever makes me want the floating deck. I know the fixed decks have pins at the casters and you can raise the front easily, but this does not completely raise the height of cut or does it?

Pages 5-6: http://www.scag.com/OPManuals/SW/91SWOPMAN/91SWOPMANcomplete01140.pdf

It just seems like a nightmare to want to do any of this except the caster spacers. But at the same time, it seems jumping to the floating deck you are jumping the price too.

Hmm. I know I am convincing myself I want a floating deck, but at the same time I realize that I probably do not "need" it. If I am at 3" all summer, do I care that I cannot lower the deck easily? On top of that, I will technically still have my John Deere 21" so if needed I use that. Beyond that, if I am planning to lower the deck, I can spend the 30 minutes to do it.

The reality being that I am not going up and down constantly where it will cause issue and annoy me, right?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have any experience with the fixed deck. My experience with them is the same as yours......reading the manual for a fixed deck and saying "I'm happy I don't have to deal with that.".

If you are only changing the height of cut once or twice a season, it may not be a big deal.

I used to travel for work a lot, which meant that I wasn't always able to cut when I needed to. That meant raising the HOC above normal for one cut, and then dropping it again for the next cut. The floating deck was super nice.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I have a 36" walk behind with a fixed deck. I'll be honest, changing the HOC is a real pain in the arse. I've got it dialed into where I need to just change the deck pin and castor spacers twice a season: in the summer when going up and in the fall when going down. In between I can make up to a 1/2" adjustment with just blade spacers, which is much easier to manage.

If you're the type that changes your HOC week to week by more than 1/4" to 1/2", run away from a fixed deck.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

yeah, its funny. I doubt I will ever really change heights that often. For a single lawn there is not a ton of reason to unless I am trying to do something special which is not often. But something about the "I can" aspect makes me believe I need it, when in reality it is just a want. Hmm.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Pull 4 pins and raise it up or down. Simple.
> ...


Been looking at some metros online, but they don't appear with this same deck raising system, what gives?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Been looking at some metros online, but they don't appear with this same deck raising system, what gives?


Mine is an older "Metro HP". They don't make this model anymore. It is basically a Turf Tracer but belt driven.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

damn. so lucky. most all belt drives I see appear to be fixed deck. In order to get a floating/adjustable deck the prices really jump. Fixed deck, under 1k, adjustable is almost 2k if not more in most cases I am seeing.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a fixed deck and for the range of HOC adjustments I make it's really rather simple. I merely adjust the front casters and maybe a spacer above a blade and that's it. I don't go low enough to drop the deck attachment to the frame.

That being said, yes a floating deck would be great to have but since I'm usually between the highest settings for HOC the fixed deck works for me since I only adjust casters. If I were going to go below that and needed to adjust the attachment of the deck to frame I would have bought the floating deck. I'll try to post up some pictures tomorrow of the attachment points and ranges of adjustment. Might help in your decision.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Here is a picture of the deck to frame mounting. If you had to adjust these it would be well worth it to do a floating deck. 


I leave mine on the bottom bolt location and then adjust spacers or casters to get the desired height. These takes mere seconds to adjust.

Here is the height adjustment chart. This is off a 2014 Scag 36" WB. 


I generally just stay at "BOTTOM" for bolt locations, 3 casters, and 2 spacers on top of the blades. If I want to go a little higher I just switch to 4 casters and leave my spacers alone. 


Hopefully that helps in your decision. Floating obviously gives you way more adjustment with minimal work but depending on the HOC you want it may not make much of a difference.


----------

